# Wild Bill - hes the Man!



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm consistently struck by the informative postings of Wild Bill on this forum. He always takes the time to provide detailed, informative responses on a any question related to amps. Heres a few examples of what I'm talking about:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=69683#post69683
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=69007#post69007
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=68869#post68869

I dont think he lives near me or I'd automatically be taking my amp to him for any work that needed doing. I wish was there was some other way to reward him for the effort he puts in here - may others just respond with one line responses to questions. There doesnt seem to be so in the meantime, heres a Waynes World "We're not Worthy" icon for Wild Bill:

:bow:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill's posts/threads are ALWAYS very informative and humourous, to the extent that I'm printing all of his electronics "tutorials".

*Wild Bill *: I'm waiting for your electronic textbook to come out. Maybe there will be limited Tolexed edition. Please save me a copy.

Thanks, again, for all your help.

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Not that this motion really needs to be seconded ,but,

I'l second that motion.

(geez, I hope he doesn't start charging us for his wealth of knowledge)

(there are a few other helpful amp tech contributors also)

cheers
RIFF


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I'm a fan!

We are very lucky to have a guy like Bill around.

Thanks Bill!

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

:food-smiley-004:

TO ALL THE AMP TECHS THAT POST & HELP US

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just moved the thread to the tech section, Bill's home away from home.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Bill's always had great info and helped me as well. Cheers! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

No one argues his point like Bill. I enjoy our debates immensely.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not to mention the fact that he does killer work for reasonable prices. I'm 2 hours away but I'll never use anyone else as long as he's in business. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Definitely one of the last old school tube guys...he's in the know. His comments are always informative and worded so that everyone from the layman on up can understand. I'm always interested to see what he has to say...cheers Bill :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Definitely one of the last old school tube guys...he's in the know. His comments are always informative and worded so that everyone from the layman on up can understand. I'm always interested to see what he has to say...cheers Bill :food-smiley-004:



Aw, shucks! <shuffle feet while looking at the floor>

Glad to help! You can all pay me back in service work if you're close enough or else just play some blues!

I'm particularly partial to the jumpin, jive boogie style of Crowbar and Biscuit Boy but there's no such thing as a BAD blues song...:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Gotta add my two cents here, Bill has been a very valuable source of info for myself. I enjoy all his post's and find that he takes the time to help you out. Wow Bill, I guess you'd be a Cyber Tech....  Seriously though I'm approx 3 hrs away and have considered the idea of letting you try and sweeten up my amps. We have a lot of members here who have contributed great info, Ripper, Andy from Hamm guitars, David, Milkman, etc.... covers most the bases. That's why I like coming here. Again hat's off to you Bill... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup- cheers Bill








reading bills posts is like talking to a neighbour.
and indeed there is a familiarity inherent among the posts of everybody here. ive been lurking around forums for a few years but never felt the urge to post anything, until i came here. i like you guys.
:food-smiley-004:


----------

